

Bootstrap theme to make sites look like they're from the 80s - frostmatthew
https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386

======
rolleiflex
This is amazing. So convincing that I was trying to use it with only a
keyboard for a good half minute before it clicked it was still a website.

Allow full-keyboard navigation and restart the DOS revolution?

------
aashishkoirala
Nicely done. This made me nostalgic.

------
tdicola
Haha, that is amazing! Nice work!

------
IBCNU
This is awesome.

------
moduloo
any demo-site available?

~~~
ihuman
Yes: [http://9ol.es/BOOTSTRA.386/](http://9ol.es/BOOTSTRA.386/)

~~~
moduloo
downlaod ->
[http://9ol.es/BOOTSTRA.386/assets/bootstrap.zip](http://9ol.es/BOOTSTRA.386/assets/bootstrap.zip)
-> 404

~~~
ihuman
It looks like they just cloned the bootstrap website and changed the theme.
They probably don't include bootstrap.zip because this is just a demo, and
they wouldn't have the bandwidth to distribute all of bootstrap as a zip file.

